# To Any Graduated Chefs. Please Help!



## futurechef90 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi!, In about a year or so, I'm going to go to college to persue my career in chefing. But, I'm having a hard time knowing a great school to go too, or what I should major in. I want to be a Professional Chef, with my own restaurant, and I'm having a really hard time knowing what to do.:chef: 

So My question is..
To all the Chefs that has already graduated and such, What did you major in? How many years did it take you to go to college? What culinary school did you go to? And are there any classes that I should be taking while I'm in high school? 

Is Food Science anything similiar to Culinary Arts?. 

Please, if you guys could be of any assistance it would be greatly appreciated!. Thank you!!. 

Oh yeah & by the way I talked to a rep, she said that I should get my Bachelors in Food Science then go to a Culinary School. Does that sound quite right?.


----------



## angeliab (Jul 25, 2006)

well i graduated from the Institute of Culinary Education and after classes i externed at a restaurant and from that I can tell ya it is two different learnings all together. I honestly dont know alot about food science other than watching Alton Brown and I dont feel like that may be what you need.

I would say a degree in Culinary arts at a Culinary school and a management major of some type would be more of what you want if your planning to own and operate a restaurant. But on top of all of that you will need to work in a restaurant or two to get the 'real' experience of the workings cause I can tell ya from experience what i learned in school.. i did not begin to use at all when i was working in the restaurant.


----------



## jamgen06 (Apr 4, 2006)

I graduated from the CIA over a year ago and became the executive chef of the restaurant I was working in. I have a few words of advice. (Believe me I am not an expert, just giving some life experience)

The first thing to do is make sure you want to work in this industry. Stage at a few restaurants, work with a variety of chefs/owners and get a feel what the business is like. Make sure you come in when they do and leave when they do also. This is important. No bankers hours in this industry.

Make sure you dont want to start a family anytime soon unless your independently wealthy and have a maid/nanny. You will not have the time to put your children to sleep.

At the CIA there are no majors. It is culinary arts or baking no choices. Not sure about other schools. A business major is good, but there are never any refrences to the food industry in these classes. The CIA offers a 4 year degree with the 2nd have focusing on the business side of things.

Food science is a culinary trend that has made its way back into the spotlight. Might still be front and center when you are done, but it is not a guarantee, it will always be there, but may be not as colorful.

It is a demanding industry with little or no benifits, long hours, high stress but the personal rewards are enourmous. Good luck!


----------

